# Rotfedern einlegen



## torino (2. April 2010)

Hallo
ich habe gehört das man Rotfedern in Essig einlegen kann damit die Gräten weich werden nur wie macht man das ohne grossen aufwand und mit möglichst wenig Zutaten und trotzdem lecker ?


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe gehört das man Rotfedern in Essig einlegen kann damit die Gräten weich werden nur wie macht man das ohne grossen aufwand und mit möglichst wenig Zutaten und trotzdem lecker ?


 

schaust du mal unter rezepte brathering !!!!
ist von der zubereitung das selbe und genau so legger mit rotaugen , federn #h


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

Hy, Ich denke du meinst Rotaugen (Plötzen) ?!?,
es gibt ne menge Rezepte im Netz oder schau doch mal
hier http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/843901189612111/Bratfisch-suess-sauer-eingelegt.html


----------



## torino (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

Und kriegt man mit diesem Rezept die Gräten weich ?


----------



## Tonic (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

Bis auf die Mittelgräte die du selber leicht entfernen kannst


----------



## The fishwhisperer (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

Hi,

das Rezept habe ich letzte Woche ausprobiert. Absolut LECKER.

*Sauer eingelegter Bratfisch​*(benötigtes Kochgeschirr: Pfanne, Topf, Gefäß zum Einlegen, z.B. Auflaufform oder
Bräter)
Weißfische, Heringe, Hornhecht, aber auch kleine Karpfen sind hervorragend für
dieses Rezept geeignet, da sich die Gräten im Sud auflösen.
Für den Sud:
500 ml milder Essig (Rotweinessig, Weißweinessig, Fruchtessig, auch ein Mix ist gut)
250 ml Wasser
1 Karotte
ein Stück Sellerieknolle
1 Petersilienwurzel
50 g Meerrettichstange
1 Zwiebel
1 EL Wacholderbeeren
1 EL Senfkörner
2 Lorbeerblätter
ca. 10 Pfefferkörner
evtl. 1 Knoblauchzehe
150 g Zucker
1 TL Salz
Für die Fische:
Mehl, Öl, Salz, Pfeffer
Fische filetieren, häuten oder nur vorher schuppen, wenn man die Haut mit essen will.
Heringe am Besten schuppen und ganz lassen, Hornhecht in Stücke schneiden.
Fisch(filets) beidseitig, bzw. innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl
wenden und im heißen Öl goldgelb rausbraten. Fische in das Einlegegefäß legen. In
der benutzten Pfanne die in halbe Ringe geschnittene Zwiebel mit einem Teil des
Zuckers anschwitzen, den Zucker leicht karamellisieren lassen. In einem Topf den Sud
aus Essig, Wasser, dem geputzten und klein geschnittenen Gemüse, dem restlichen
Zucker, den Gewürzen und einem TL Salz aufkochen. Die Zwiebel und Zucker aus der
Pfanne zufügen und das Ganze 10 min. kochen. Den heißen Sud über die Fische
geben. Die Fische müssen vollständig bedeckt sein, evtl. mehr Sud zubereiten.
Am Besten in einer kühlen Kammer oder Keller die Fische ziehen lassen. Nach 2 bis 3
Tagen sind die Fische durchgezogen und die Gräten aufgelöst. Eine Lagerung von 8
Tagen an kühlem Ort ist kein Problem, länger habe ich noch nicht versucht, dann war
immer alles aufgegessen.​Als Beilage sind Bratkartoffeln sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Brummel (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

Oh ja, bei dem Bild tropft der Zahn #6.
An Rezepten für eingelegte Weißfische besteht wirklich kein Mangel, ich hab mir vor Jahren da eins ausgesucht, nach Geschmack abgeändert (muß ja nicht immer alles streng nach Rezept sein|rolleyes) und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Allemal ist es leckerer wenn man selbst gefangene Fische verwertet als diesen Matsch in Gläsern aus dem Supermarkt zu schlabbern.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## kraftian (5. April 2010)

*AW: Rotfedern einlegen*

In der Fisch und Fang 11-2005 gab es einen sehr guten Artikel von Willi Frosch zum Thema Kleinfisch/Weißfischverwertung: http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/014_017_kleiner_fisch.pdf

Hier gibt es im Artikel auch ein Rezept von ihm im Artikel.

Auf der beigelegten Fisch-und-Fang-DVD war auch ein Video mit dabei.


----------

